# Reptile Care Magazine, latest news... hot off the press..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

I’ve been asked to let you all know that the all new Reptile Care Magazine is hot off the press this morning!

Speaking to them this earlier, they were sat surrounded by the latest issue, fresh back from the printers, and ready to be stuffed into envelopes heading in your direction!

The new issue will be sent out this week, so subscribers keep an eye out from Wednesday onwards for it arriving with you.

Anyone who was an existing subscriber will receive the full 6 issues over the next 12 months. Anyone who would like to subscribe can use the following email, 
[email protected]

or see the website for details

The website is up and running here:

ReptileCare Magazine - Site Welcome

now with a junior sections, forum, gallery, downloads, competitions, FAQ, and Ask the Panel – which now features some amazing names globally sourced from around the reptile keeping world… 
Any queries.. please call 0117 969 3013 and ask to speak to someone about Reptile Care Magazine or contact via the website!

Reptile Care will also be available through selected retailers. 

Thanks and hope you enjoy!

Nerys


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I have the website booked


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Still lots to add to the website, its not complete just yet.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got mine this morning, Vol 4 Issue 1


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yey!

and how are you finding it?

N


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Received mine this morning too, had a flick through - looked good. Particularly pleased to see an article on rough green snakes, a vastly overlooked snake usually.. haven't read it in any detail yet though, no time!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

got ours this morning too, no time to read it yet but will at bedtime:lol2: if i get to bed tonight:lol2:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

I got mine this morning but only had a quick look - just enough to see my Boa Ash is in it.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sniff sniff i haven't got mine yet  i was waiting at the door for the postman. 
seen it advertised on livefood tho


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

mine came..nice new smelling and shiny 
not had a propper read yet...but will do

im gonna send a pic of princess pea in to them


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

must say it looks a lot better,nice clean fresh, not cluttered..maybe needs to be a tad thicker...but apart from that spot on


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Not got mine yet either


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh dont take this the wrong way but good. i thought i was the only one
:grouphug:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

prob just the post guys...we can order somethin next day delivery and get 2 weeks later....


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

They were posted out over 3 days, so dont worry if you havent got your copy yet.
Feedback is welcome. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hi all.... ao umn...is this online order only then? or is it the same mag you can buy in some rep shops? tghink we already get it..well trese does i think...


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think they are available in quite a few shops


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hi i got mine on friday and to be honist i preferd the old one i think it may be because im younger but i did like the old one more it was a lot more involving with people telling us about there reps and i was going to rite an article for the old one but this ones a lot less personal like a biusness catalog  but im glad there going again have missed it :|:naughty::roll::hmm:
dan


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, Steve they are available in most reptile shops and online via livefood.com or by subscription from [email protected].

Thanks for the feedback Daniel. Dont worry there will be plenty of people writing about their reptiles. Sorry you feel its like a business catalogue, thats not our intention. Im sure with feedback we can find out what people would like to see on the magazine and hopefully manage to meet some of those requests.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Angi said:


> They were posted out over 3 days, so dont worry if you havent got your copy yet.
> Feedback is welcome. Hope you enjoy.


Still not got mine


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We have these in stock in the store now so I would think many reptile shops have their stocks in also


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i still ain't got mine either  boo hoo
i recon we'll have them by end of week (i hope)


----------



## goldielocks (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where abouts i can get this magazine in the UK? ie. do any major shops stock it


----------



## littlesid (Apr 29, 2008)

*Reptile Care Magazine*

:whistling2:
Hi, I subscribed to Reptile Care magazine April 2008, so far I have only had one copy sent to me, (In May) I have phoned them several times, and they keep telling me its on the way. I wouldn't bother with them try the Reptilian magazine instead.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

could i order it at local po. or do any big magazine/book suppliers stock this like whsmith ect.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

the website does not work for me


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thread is over a year old so may be irrelevant so will be locked


----------

